# Puff New England Regional Mini Herf



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay guys and gal... I have set it up. 
1P.M. on Saturday November 24 at Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge, 395 Dwight St. In Springfield, MA. Joe has agreed to give a small group of out of towers the VIP treatment, opening the doors 2 hours early, to better accomadate us! @Kidvegas, @Rondo, @Elizabeth10. Obviously anyone willing to make the trip is welcome, active member or shadow lurker. Looking forward to meeting up, should be a great time!


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Marked on the calendar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

A place we can eat first.

https://chefwaynes-bigmamou.com


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Rondo said:


> A place we can eat first.
> 
> https://chefwaynes-bigmamou.com


I like the way you think!! Beats the Dunkin' run I was planning for myself!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Crawfish quesadillas I’m in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I have recruited a 5th for the gathering! My buddy from RI pulled through!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mark me as a tentative ...but correct me if I am wrong isn't this the day after black Friday ? ?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

That it is sir!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm - the Google says it's a mere 6 hour drive........


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Hmmm - the Google says it's a mere 6 hour drive........


 if you outliers keep this up, I'll have to change the title!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You’re welcome to spend the night before, or of here, Tony.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Rondo said:


> You're welcome to spend the night before, or of here, Tony.


Enabler !!!

Appreciate it Ron, but wouldn't my Bills jammies clash with your Pats sheets ?????


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Enabler !!!
> 
> Appreciate it Ron, but wouldn't my Bills jammies clash with your Pats sheets ?????


Tony your welcome at the Gormley household as well! Got a finished basement which is prime real estate for your Bills jammies, T shirts or whatever else you feel like lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Kidvegas said:


> Tony your welcome at the Gormley household as well! Got a finished basement which is prime real estate for your Bills jammies, T shirts or whatever else you feel like lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we smoke down there ? :dunno:


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Might wanna leave your Scott Norwood slippers at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Scotchpig said:


> Might wanna leave your Scott Norwood slippers at home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch !


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry Tony, too soon? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

So, does anybody feel like participating in a *Yankee Dog Rocket Swap*?

Totally voluntary, and all in good fun. If you want to play, bring your 3 sticks as per the Policies and Procedures below. 

Yankee Dog Rocket Swap Policies and Procedures

Do you have some lousy sticks lurking at the bottom of your humidor? Now is your chance to dump them on your fellow B/SOTLs!

1. Pick 3 different cigars that you personally consider dog rockets. Anything is fair game as long as it is legitimately smokeable. Anybody that tries to be cute and slip in something really good will be summarily executed.

2. Wrap each in plain paper. It doesn't have to be pretty. Mark your name so you don't accidentally take one of your own. (See pictures below)

3. The wrapped dog rockets will be laid out on a table. The person to go first will be chosen by me in an arbitrary and probably unfair manner. The draft will then proceed clockwise around the table.

4. The first person will choose and unwrap a dog rocket.

5. The second person will choose and unwrap the next dog rocket. Then they have a choice. They may keep it or force a trade on person #1.

6. The draft proceeds around the circle with each person having the choice to keep what they open or force a trade for any stick that has been previously drafted or force-traded. Bad sports will be forced to smoke all the dog rockets while the rest of us point and laugh.

After the draft, everyone is free to do whatever they wish with what they got. Feel free to bring your extras to trade or give away. After all, one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@JtAv8tor, @WNYTony, @Kidvegas, @Rondo, @Elizabeth10, just a smidge over 2 weeks away! I know a couple of you are mere maybes, but just a quick PSA!!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Quick PSA for those attending and considering! @Rondo @WNYTony @Elizabeth10 @Kidvegas @WNYTony @JtAv8tor
Lunch at noon at https://chefwaynes-bigmamou.com/
Followed by a short drive to Smokey Joe's at 1 PM! 
See ya there!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Probably will not make it this trip. Work travel shifted a bit.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys - if you have sticks to donate to the troops, bring them along. We can consolidate into one package to send!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I am out as well. Would love to make it but it's a long drive and my sister's coming up from Virginia for the holiday.
Y'all have a smoke and a drink for me, oh and for JT too !


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

No group pics?? Y’all are disappointing us!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm with Brian.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Patience.. Its a long drive from Springfield to Plymouth! I just got back. 







Left to right: @Dran, @Elizabeth10, Smokey Joe, @Rondo, and my friend that won't sign up for Puff.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Heck, I'm not even back yet.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Dran said:


> Patience.. Its a long drive from Springfield to Plymouth! I just got back.
> View attachment 233290
> 
> Left to right: @Dran, @Elizabeth10, Smokey Joe, @Rondo, and my friend that won't sign up for Puff.


Finally! Lol! Good looking bunch of misfits there! Glad y'all had a good time!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like a great time - would have loved to been able to make it !


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dran said:


> Patience.. Its a long drive from Springfield to Plymouth! I just got back.
> View attachment 233290
> 
> Left to right: @Dran, @Elizabeth10, Smokey Joe, @Rondo, and my friend that won't sign up for Puff.


Thanks for the pic! Nice to see forum members meet up for an event or just to smoke a good cigar and have quality conversations.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

It was definitely a fun time. Big Mamou's had amazing food. Highly recommended. 

More importantly, Smokey Joe's was absolutely wonderful, and Joe could not have been nicer or more hospitable. The spacious lounge had a bar, pool tables, games, big screen TVs, lots of tables and comfy chairs, big screen TVs, and a good air handling system. Looks like they also do live music, comedy nights, etc. I wish I lived closer so I could join.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for taking time out of your schedules to meet up, and a special thanks to Rondo for finding the place, if he had left it to me, we would've been sitting on folding chairs in a retail store!!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Looked like you guys and gal had fun.... your buddy refuses to sign up ???? @UBC03 may ban him for life , even before he signs up...
Get him signed up Joe were all counting on you.....

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pag#11 said:


> Looked like you guys and gal had fun.... your buddy refuses to sign up ???? @UBC03 may ban him for life , even before he signs up...
> Get him signed up Joe were all counting on you.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


As long as the guy wears shoes, it's all good

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dran said:


> Patience.. Its a long drive from Springfield to Plymouth! I just got back.
> View attachment 233290
> 
> Left to right: @Dran, @Elizabeth10, Smokey Joe, @Rondo, and my friend that won't sign up for Puff.


Looks like a good time was had.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jscott357 (Nov 25, 2018)

*I made it....*



UBC03 said:


> As long as the guy wears shoes, it's all good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm here. Thanks to @Dran, @Rondo, and @Elizabeth10 for including me in the event. Smokey Joe's is highly recommended if anyone is ever in Springfield (Great find Rondo!). Smokey Joe already found me on Facebook. There aren't many Bears fans in the northeast, I surmise.

I prefer not to wear shoes if I can get away with it, @UBC03. Flip flops on a Caribbean beach sounds good... but meetings and the New England winters get in the way, dammit.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Welcome @jscott357
Sorry you can't find anyone better than Joe to hamg out with. Lol


----------



## jscott357 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks @TexaSmoke. Joe's a great guy to have a smoke with... and getting better as his Cuban collection grows. ;-)


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome John!!!


----------



## jscott357 (Nov 25, 2018)

*Thanks*



Rondo said:


> Welcome John!!!


Thanks for your hospitality @Rondo. A great afternoon well spent with you all, Smokey Joe, and THE Ohio State University football team.

Cheers -

JPS


----------

